# State Record Buck Removed From Book



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://buckfax.com/20150111/administration/advertisement/state-record-fraudulent-record-removed

Even if you are not interested in the whole article, please read the last paragraph.

You might remember another big buck being removed from the record book a couple of years ago. That one was also from a high fence farm.

Who knows how many, if any, other bucks were taken from high fence farms or from another state. CBM relies on hunter ethics and other hunters to come forward when information suggest cheating.

L & O


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

So when people question things on message boards and evidence is reported, that is actually what needs to be done to prevent fraudulent entries? Some on here have attacked people who questioned things. CBM seems to think hunter self policing is the way to go.

Don't take it personally if things are questioned. It is part of the process.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks like Mr. Beattie has a facebook page with a picture of him holding a nice set of antlers. I wonder if that is the one that CBM nocked off their list.


This is the Woods-n-Water News article from June, 2013 that describes his buck.
In the picture in the article on the web page you will see that he wrapped the kill tag on one of the antlers.

Beattie said,
"I had not seen the nontypical before nor did I have any trail camera pictures of him. He must have been pushed in from a different area."
I don'rt think game ranches let you put trail cameras on their property.

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Ar...01-215871.112113-State-record-nontypical.html

*State record nontypical*

CROSSBOW BUCK

by Richard P. Smith
June 01, 2013

The state record score among nontypical bucks bagged with crossbows keeps edging higher. New record marks in that category have been achieved three times in the last two years. Jamie Beattie from Owosso was the latest hunter to collect a nontypical with a crossbow that has antlers larger than all of the others previously entered in state records.

He bagged an 18-pointer in Shiawassee County on November 6 that had an official gross score of 189 1/8 and the antlers netted 186 4/8 after deductions were subtracted for symmetry from one antler to the other. Net scores are the ones entered in state records.

A pair of state record nontypicals were taken with crossbows during 2011, both of which were bagged in Monroe County.

On November 14, 2011, Brad Burton from Monroe arrowed a 16-pointer that gross scored 188 2/8 and netted 180 7/8. On November 30, Larry Hensley, who also lives in Monroe, collected a 15-pointer that grossed 189 7/8 and netted 183 4/8. Burton's buck was measured during the 2011 scoring period, which closed at the end of March 2012. The antlers from Hensley's buck weren't measured until May of last year.

Last fall was Beattie's first year of hunting with a crossbow and he made good use of the 175-pound-pull Carbon Express that he purchased last September. Due to a torn rotator cuff on one shoulder, he could no longer draw the compound bow he preferred to hunt with previously.

"Being able to hunt with a crossbow was a better alternative than not being able to bowhunt at all," Beattie said. "I didn't get the crossbow until the first or second week of September. It didn't take long to sight it in. After five or six shots, I had it sighted in."

As a veteran bowhunter with 23 years of experience, Jamie said he's selective about the bucks he shoots. The fact that the big nontypical he got with the crossbow is not the first 180 class buck to his credit, nor is the crossbow buck his biggest, hints at why he's selective.

His best buck is a 15-point nontypical that he got with a muzzleloader on the last day of the 2011 firearms season. Those antlers measured 191. He shot that whitetail from the same treestand that he connected on the crossbow buck from.

"I don't shoot anything under 140 anymore," Beattie stated. "I've been managing my property for 10 years now to produce big bucks. To tell you the truth, I had my mind set on getting another deer that would have scored 150 to 160 when I got the 18-pointer.

"I had not seen the nontypical before nor did I have any trail camera pictures of him. He must have been pushed in from a different area."

Rightfully so, Jamie calls the treestand he shot the state record buck from his "hotspot." The stand overlooks a runway that leads from an alfalfa field down into a swamp. The stand is 10 to 15 yards in the woods from the field. The nearby terrain slopes downhill into a river bottom, too.

Beattie got the buck about 9 a.m. and he knew the whitetail was a big one when he saw it. As the deer approached an opening for a shot, the bowhunter used a grunt call to stop it. The buck paused briefly, but then continued down the trail. A second grunt from the call brought the buck to a stop at 35 to 40 yards.

"When I hit him, I didn't know I hit him," Jamie explained. "I had the crosshairs from the scope on my crossbow where I wanted the arrow to hit when I shot, but he never moved. He never flinched. I was freaking out. I was thinking, 'There's no way I missed him.'

"Then he took off. He only went 15 to 20 yards before he went down."

Jamie said does had used that runway earlier in the day. He also walked on the trail within view of the stand that morning before climbing in the stand, after applying Tink's 69 scent to the bottom of his boots. He felt the scent might have played a role in attracting the buck.

The broadhead that brought the state record buck down was a 3-blade Muzzy.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://buckfax.com/20150111/administration/advertisement/state-record-fraudulent-record-removed
> 
> Even if you are not interested in the whole article, please read the last paragraph.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Ike Swan? Are they both xbow, cause its the cheapest record to break?

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Articles-i-2011-01-01-206969.112113-New-state-crossbow-record.html

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Articles-In-This-Issue-i-2012-01-01-210704.112113-Buck-taken-from-enclosure.html


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> ...........
> His best buck is a 15-point nontypical that he got with a muzzleloader on the last day of the 2011 firearms season. Those antlers measured 191. He shot that whitetail from the same treestand that he connected on the crossbow buck from.
> 
> ...........


If that is true, then that buck was also taken from a game farm. Who knows what's true and what isn't true with this guy. 
Probably told the same set of lies to wife and all other family members.

Congrats to a member from this site that help bring the truth forward.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

kenn1320 said:


> Are you talking about Ike Swan? Are they both xbow, cause its the cheapest record to break?
> 
> http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Articles-i-2011-01-01-206969.112113-New-state-crossbow-record.html
> 
> http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Articles-In-This-Issue-i-2012-01-01-210704.112113-Buck-taken-from-enclosure.html


Yep, that's the one. I guess Xbow records would be the cheapest to break at a game farm. Only $8,000 or so.........lol.

L & O


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

I find it so sad that some people have so little in their lives to be proud of (like family, friends, etc.) that they lie about shooting an animal in hopes that people will look up to them.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> If that is true, then that buck was also taken from a game farm. Who knows what's true and what isn't true with this guy.
> Probably told the same set of lies to wife and all other family members.
> 
> Congrats to a member from this site that help bring the truth forward.
> ...


I got the same impression..


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://buckfax.com/20150111/administration/advertisement/state-record-fraudulent-record-removed
> 
> Even if you are not interested in the whole article, please read the last paragraph.
> 
> ...



This guy has to be brain dead. He never heard the old saying Two can keep a secret as long as one is dead? What an embarrassment to face! I guess some people dont get embarrassed?

There used to be two brothers that deer hunted by us and they both worked at (I took it out) a fenced game preserve 3 miles away from where I hunt. There was more than one hunter in our area who was truly scared of them because they were so "off".

They scared the sh.t out of me and my buddy coming out one night in the dark by busting out of the woods, both wet to their waist asking us if we had seen a lost little boy on our way out, you can imagine! They started to follow us out and man, the one stayed inches from me and kept admiring my rifle, you know? 

Anyway, as they talked (babbled) on it became clear that the little boy was 18 and had maybe left in his own car! 

Can you imagine someone shooting a record buck where these two worked and trying to keep it a secret? What was that guy thinking?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

In a state where I'd estimate one buck out of 100,000 will gross 180 inches, the guy who claims to have killed two 180+ inch deer is immediately suspect.

Smart cheaters would focus on the crossbow record because it was a category that didn't previously exist and would thus be easier/less expensive to become the record holder. 

No doubt in my mind that some in the hunting industry who are "consistent" big buck killers are consistently tagging deer that have spent their whole life in a pen.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

beetlebomb said:


> This guy has to be brain dead. He never heard the old saying Two can keep a secret as long as one is dead? What an embarrassment to face! I guess some people dont get embarrassed?
> 
> There used to be two brothers that deer hunted by us and they both worked at (I took it out) a fenced game preserve 3 miles away from where I hunt. There was more than one hunter in our area who was truly scared of them because they were so "off".
> 
> ...


I'd suspect that game ranch owners keep their mouths zipped tight when they see these antics, as it would be bad for business to do otherwise. 

On the other hand, few employees of a game ranch would have any reason to stay quiet.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://buckfax.com/20150111/administration/advertisement/state-record-fraudulent-record-removed
> 
> Even if you are not interested in the whole article, please read the last paragraph.
> 
> ...


Someone lied about shooting a monster buck? No! Lol.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

I just wonder what in the -ell the guy was thinking when he fed that line of -hit to 
Richard P. Smith for the article in Woods-N-Waters. About the only record this guy deserves is Best Bull_hitter in Michigan.


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

What about Mitch Rompola??


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Sad. Sure did spin a tale.

At least the _actual_ record was a Monroe County buck!! Kinda nice to know a record of that caliber lived within 5 miles of me.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bentduck said:


> What about Mitch Rompola??


Where's your proof?


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

I read a little book on the Rompola buck and in it they discussed the documentation you need to go through if you shoot what you think is a record buck. 
You round up all the witnesses you can get while its still in the field. You take lots of pictures in the field, you record your time when you shot it, got it home, etc.. They grill you about like the cops on a murder case. 
I cant believe he just told them he shot it with no documentation like this and they bought it.
Another little thing, can you imagine what he paid the game preserve for that deer? Not to mention maybe a little hush money? 
The two nutty brothers I wrote about in a post above once showed us a brochure of the prices for deer taken out of there. My jaw dropped! This was like 20 years ago but I remember it was $6,000 and up!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Chappy410 said:


> I just wonder what in the -ell the guy was thinking when he fed that line of -hit to
> Richard P. Smith for the article in Woods-N-Waters. About the only record this guy deserves is Best Bull_hitter in Michigan.



RPS is used to writing BS.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

bentduck said:


> What about Mitch Rompola??


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

beetlebomb said:


> I read a little book on the Rompola buck and in it they discussed the documentation you need to go through if you shoot what you think is a record buck.
> You round up all the witnesses you can get while its still in the field. You take lots of pictures in the field, you record your time when you shot it, got it home, etc.. They grill you about like the cops on a murder case.
> I cant believe he just told them he shot it with no documentation like this and they bought it.
> Another little thing, can you imagine what he paid the game preserve for that deer? Not to mention maybe a little hush money?
> The two nutty brothers I wrote about in a post above once showed us a brochure of the prices for deer taken out of there. My jaw dropped! This was like 20 years ago but I remember it was $6,000 and up!


You have no more obligation than to sign the fair chase statement on the score sheet. If you know you are legit, screw everyone else. 

It's unfortunate it's come to having to take a bunch of witnesses, CO, news reporter, etc, with you on the recovery effort, all to appease a bunch of jealous 
know it all's.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> You have no more obligation than to sign the fair chase statement on the score sheet. If you know you are legit, screw everyone else.
> 
> It's unfortunate it's come to having to take a bunch of witnesses, CO, news reporter, etc, with you on the recovery effort, all to appease a bunch of jealous
> know it all's.


 
BINGO!

I believe it is a legit buck, taken under fair chase. I am kind of glad that he handled it the way that he did.


If I recall correctly, he signed a document relinquishing all right to shooting the new World Record Typical to appease the guy that held the record. If my memory is correct, that is too bad.


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

I know of a beautiful 180" buck that was shot a couple years ago in the western UP. It has been recognized, scored and in many articles. ONLY problem is it was shot out of the car window. Most of the locals know that too and that is a lot of people keeping a secret. And yes i deal in facts.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Someone lied about shooting a monster buck? No! Lol.


Who'd of thought? :lol:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> "I don't shoot anything under 140 anymore," Beattie stated. "I've been managing my property for 10 years now to produce big bucks. To tell you the truth, I had my mind set on getting another deer that would have scored 150 to 160 when I got the 18-pointer.


 There ya go....prolly part of a co-op and qdma member. You guys are just jealous that he worked so hard and he is finally getting results. He prolly has dozens of buck beds, hinge cutted his entire property and shields his neighbors with dirt berms so they couldn't see him shoot the big bucks! :lol:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Chappy410 said:


> I just wonder what in the -ell the guy was thinking when he fed that line of -hit to
> Richard P. Smith for the article in Woods-N-Waters. About the only record this guy deserves is Best Bull_hitter in Michigan.


Yeah, that's quite a story he made up about the hunt! Wow.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

What a DB


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

bucksnbows said:


> RPS is used to writing BS.


Unreal that any organization hoping to keep any shred of legitimacy would even publish his fiction. William Randolph Hearst would be proud......


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I disengaged from the article when I noticed Dick Smitty attached to it...


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

nailed_it said:


> I know of a beautiful 180" buck that was shot a couple years ago in the western UP. It has been recognized, scored and in many articles. ONLY problem is it was shot out of the car window. Most of the locals know that too and that is a lot of people keeping a secret. And yes i deal in facts.


Handicap hunter? Nice if it's true. It aint a secret no more! If you're legit, you will probably be contacted by the LEO. Remember SSS. I thought it was a given up there.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

How low cvan you go? He must be lacking somewhere

Ganzer


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

2508speed said:


> ...........
> 
> If you're legit, you will probably be contacted by the LEO. ............
> 
> .


Do you actually believe that a CO would bother trying to investigate an internet rumor about a buck taken several years ago ?

L & O


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

motdean said:


> BINGO!
> 
> I believe it is a legit buck, taken under fair chase. I am kind of glad that he handled it the way that he did.
> 
> ...


Mitch must be one lucky and fantastic hunter not only did he kill one deer that grossed over 180" but he killed two that netted over 180"s. The 216" monster that challenged the world record and 181 7/8" typical that he shot in 1985 that at least at one time was listed as a state record archery kill. I believe I read where both were taken in Grand Traverse County, not a county that is known for producing big deer. NS said he estimated 1 out 100,000 gross 180", the odds in Mitch's case must be off the charts.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

http://buckfax.com/category/entries/archives/awards-notable/state-records/state-record-deer

There are some record bucks!!!

Ganzer


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bigbuck said:


> Mitch must be one lucky and fantastic hunter not only did he kill one deer that grossed over 180" but he killed two that netted over 180"s. The 216" monster that challenged the world record and 181 7/8" typical that he shot in 1985 that at least at one time was listed as a state record archery kill. I believe I read where both were taken in Grand Traverse County, not a county that is known for producing big deer. NS said he estimated 1 out 100,000 gross 180", the odds in Mitch's case must be off the charts.


When you consider that Mitch is a 1:5 million hunter, it's not so unbelievable.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> When you consider that Mitch is a 1:5 million hunter, it's not so unbelievable.


According to Mitch, that is.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

farmlegend said:


> According to Mitch, that is.


In b4 the lock. lmao

I really dread getting an opportunity at shooting a huge deer anywhere in this country. Not sure I'll hold up to the scrutiny. I tore the label off my mattress after I got home.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Kennybks said:


> Not sure I'll hold up to the scrutiny. I tore the label off my mattress after I got home.


 
BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Kennybks said:


> .......
> 
> I really dread getting an opportunity at shooting a huge deer anywhere in this country.
> ..........
> .


I know of no one that has had a problem if they took the buck legally and told the true story of its kill afterwards. Dozens of very good bucks are killed in our state every year with no fuss.......because everything was LEGAL and no LYING occurred.
It's when cheaters like MR get caught, run from the truth and then pretend that they are the victim afterwards is when the trouble starts.

L & O


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Kennybks said:


> In b4 the lock. lmao
> 
> I really dread getting an opportunity at shooting a huge deer anywhere in this country. Not sure I'll hold up to the scrutiny. I tore the label off my mattress after I got home.


Don't worry about it just sign off and let Milo keep the top spot. To me killing the world record buck and not claiming it would be like having the winning lotto ticket and not turning it in.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://buckfax.com/20150111/administration/advertisement/state-record-fraudulent-record-removed
> 
> Even if you are not interested in the whole article, please read the last paragraph.
> 
> ...


A neat article that shows us how much a measuring system and what it may net a person takes away and influences are hunting heritage.
Sure It was just a Freudian slip at the time of entry.:evilsmile


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Kennybks said:


> In b4 the lock. lmao
> 
> I tore the label off my mattress after I got home.


Don't do that it voids your warranty! I found out the hard way.

Now, back to Mitch.....


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I know of a guy who actually shoots deer out of state and then brings them back to Michigan and puts them in the book. Or finds a skull from another state and puts it in the Michigan books. Without having a picture with tag, or verifying with maybe a witness, these books are always going to have cheaters. I could have probably close to 25 entries in Michigan or more with including turkeys and I just don't think its relevant anymore.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mich buckmaster said:


> I know of a guy who actually shoots deer out of state and then brings them back to Michigan and puts them in the book. Or finds a skull from another state and puts it in the Michigan books. Without having a picture with tag, or verifying with maybe a witness, these books are always going to have cheaters.
> .........


517-679-6226
That's the number in Owosso of the CBM contact. That might also be his main business number.
If you actually know for a fact that some bucks were taken out of state and entered into the CBM book, I would encourage you to call and discuss what you know about this hunter. CBM relies on hunter ethics when it comes to making a book entry. When that fails, they rely on factual information from other hunters to clean up the book.
I would agree that a second witness would discourage most dishonest entries. Seems simple enough to me and should at least be done for any entry that would make the top 5 or top 10 within a county. 
Hope you make the call. I would not encourage anyone to call who have only rumors to report.

L & O


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

What kind of a pathetic loser cheats to get into a book? Talk about not having much going in life.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ratherboutside said:


> What kind of a pathetic loser cheats to get into a book? Talk about not having much going in life.


You have never lied or cheated ? I'm thinking that you must be about the only one.

L & O


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have never lied or cheated ? I'm thinking that you must be about the only one.
> 
> L & O


Not about something so trivial and meaningless. What is to be gained other than attention? Who wants attention that badly?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

ratherboutside said:


> What kind of a pathetic loser cheats to get into a book? Talk about not having much going in life.


Good question!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> I know of a guy who actually shoots deer out of state and then brings them back to Michigan and puts them in the book. Or finds a skull from another state and puts it in the Michigan books. Without having a picture with tag, or verifying with maybe a witness, these books are always going to have cheaters. I could have probably close to 25 entries in Michigan or more with including turkeys and I just don't think its relevant anymore.


Knowing someone is doing this and not reporting it hurts us all.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Good question!


At least Bill is cheating to get ahead in his job. That makes some sense if you don't care about rules. A job and advancement are important. 

Shooting the largest crossbow buck and $1.00 will get you a snack wrap from McDonald's. If it were the largest buck in the world, it makes some sense. Just getting a random buck in CBM doesn't gain anything.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

If you listen to other NFl qbs, past and present this happens all the time for years and years and is quite standard procedure. A few even said, the head coach knows nothing about it ...its the qb and ball boys that prepare the ball to how the qb wants them. 

Just listened to Rodgers, he likes his footballs over the psi limit and if you hear between the lines...he said the refs take the air out of his during pregame check, so you know dam well even he gets more air into them during the game.

This is so over-blown....only super bowl story right now, so the media is riding it.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> 517-679-6226
> That's the number in Owosso of the CBM contact. That might also be his main business number.
> If you actually know for a fact that some bucks were taken out of state and entered into the CBM book, I would encourage you to call and discuss what you know about this hunter. CBM relies on hunter ethics when it comes to making a book entry. When that fails, they rely on factual information from other hunters to clean up the book.
> I would agree that a second witness would discourage most dishonest entries. Seems simple enough to me and should at least be done for any entry that would make the top 5 or top 10 within a county.
> ...


You claim that Mitch is lying about the big buck, so that implies you know the true story of how it was illegally taken. Maybe you should take your own advice and inform CBM of the true story so Mitch's other entries in the record book will be removed. 

Why would you recommend that someone else do what you won't do yourself?


----------



## JOTB (Jun 5, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. I have had the "pleasure" of meeting Mr. Beattie as he owns a Landscaping and yard service in Owosso. I walked into his office after buying some mulch and immediately noticed 2 massive bucks that he had in there. I said those are some nice bucks where did you get those. (Thinking surely he would say Iowa or Kansas or some other state known for nice bucks. He informed me he shot them right here in Shiawassee county. I was certainly a little skeptical since I'm not sure there is even 1 buck in the county that scores that high and this guy has 2. I talked to him a little more and found out he had one that was even bigger that he shot with a muzzleloader and 3 others that score over 150. I found out that his property (about 20 acres) is next to an acquaintance of mine who's family farms and owns several hundred acres. They are avid hunters, run trail cameras, and promote QDM. They do shoot some nice bucks but not one of them they have ever shot measures up to Mr. Beattie's. My acquaintance told me there is no way he shot those on his property. Not one of the deer he shot have they ever caught on camera or even seen and neither have any of their neighbors. His FB account shows in the background an area of birch and pines with ferns. No such area like that exists in Shiawassee county. I would be willing to bet the 4 or 5 other bucks he has in the record books have also came from a deer farm.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I picked up mine and my son's mounts from my taxi about six weeks ago and there was a giant rack on his shelf in his shop...The buck scored 164..I ask where from..He said Shiawassee county...It was the third buck over 160 the hunter shot in five years in Shiawassee county..There's something happening there..


----------



## JOTB (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not buying that. But I bet the guy that shot them did $$$$. I'm not doubting that shiawassee county has some 160 class bucks (I've seen several in the 140 class especially when I used to work 2nd shift and I'd be coming home at midnight.) However, 3 over. 160 in 5 years. No way. Or in Beattie's case 5 over 150 with 2 or 3 over 180. The sad thing is I think these guys may actually believe their lies. Beattie fed me this whole line how he only hunts when the wind is exactly perfect and he manages his property (all 20 acres) and doesn't shoot a buck below 150 class.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

JOTB said:


> I know this is an old thread but figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. I have had the "pleasure" of meeting Mr. Beattie as he owns a Landscaping and yard service in Owosso. I walked into his office after buying some mulch and immediately noticed 2 massive bucks that he had in there. I said those are some nice bucks where did you get those. (Thinking surely he would say Iowa or Kansas or some other state known for nice bucks. He informed me he shot them right here in Shiawassee county. I was certainly a little skeptical since I'm not sure there is even 1 buck in the county that scores that high and this guy has 2. I talked to him a little more and found out he had one that was even bigger that he shot with a muzzleloader and 3 others that score over 150. I found out that his property (about 20 acres) is next to an acquaintance of mine who's family farms and owns several hundred acres. They are avid hunters, run trail cameras, and promote QDM. They do shoot some nice bucks but not one of them they have ever shot measures up to Mr. Beattie's. My acquaintance told me there is no way he shot those on his property. Not one of the deer he shot have they ever caught on camera or even seen and neither have any of their neighbors. His FB account shows in the background an area of birch and pines with ferns. No such area like that exists in Shiawassee county. I would be willing to bet the 4 or 5 other bucks he has in the record books have also came from a deer farm.


As if someone will tell where they shoot big bucks !! Yea ok did you ask for his mushroom hunting spot also !! Heck we get people going crazy on this site when people just mention a river name when the fish are biting !!


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

I know a police officer in my area that has at least 10 bucks over 140 inches on his wall. There's absolutely no way he shot those legally. I could see if he got some of them from car deer accident where bucks were hit but what satisfaction would you get by putting them on your wall and claiming you shot them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I have a buddy who is a state wildlife biologist and he rolls his eyes every time I bring up instances like this where monster bucks are taken in areas that traditionally just don't have bucks that big. He said most biologists know very accurately what their counties are capable of producing as far as trophy bucks....or lack thereof... and he feels there are many falsified bucks in the books. Always glad to hear about a blowhard liar getting busted.


----------



## JOTB (Jun 5, 2016)

I wouldn't expect them to tell me where they got them if they got them in an area where there is a lot of public land but shiawassee county is 99+% private land. It's largest "city" is Owosso with 16k people. I mean this nearly literally when I say everyone knows everyone. It's a very tight knit community. If someone did shoot a big buck there is no issue telling them where u shot it because they would have to trespass to get to your spot. So your right in the sense that someone wouldn't tell you where they shot a big buck if said big buck was shot on a deer farm and then put in the record books in Shiawassee county as fair chase.


miruss said:


> As if someone will tell where they shoot big bucks !! Yea ok did you ask for his mushroom hunting spot also !! Heck we get people going crazy on this site when people just mention a river name when the fish are biting !!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sniper said:


> I picked up mine and my son's mounts from my taxi about six weeks ago and there was a giant rack on his shelf in his shop...The buck scored 164..I ask where from..He said Shiawassee county...It was the third buck over 160 the hunter shot in five years in Shiawassee county..There's something happening there..


I know of 4 killed within a mile of my house since 2006.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> I know of 4 killed within a mile of my house since 2006.


I know over over 40 within a mile of my camp in that time frame that would score in the 60's.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What brought this back to the top after about 5 years?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Ahhh, a thread about poachers shooting record bucks, retrieved from the bowels
of the MS library....even has the Rompola element brought into it.

Good choice Bigbear!!😂😂


----------

